

Ask YC: iTunes Podcast Question - dell9000

I cannot figure it out for the freaking life of me... anyone know how to change your podcast's info (icon, description, etc) in iTunes?
======
trickjarrett
You have to make the change on your side and wait for iTunes to re-index.
Usually takes a week or so for them to update the info.

------
mrtwitter
But how do you change the actual logo of the podcast?

